

Performing HTTP Requests, Parsing HTML, and Traversing the DOM in Common Lisp - mmphosis
https://theexplorator.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/performing-http-requests-parsing-html-and-traversing-the-dom-in-common-lisp/

======
mark_l_watson
Nice article. Common Lisp shows its age a little, but when I see niceties like
setf multiple return values I smile :-)

